# ultimate muscle labs



## deejeff442 (May 28, 2014)

Anyone heard of ultimate muscle labs. I have a local guy I can get it from its test e.i google it but find nothing on them anywhere and don't need to get burned to find out.


----------



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

Well its called ultimate muscle so it must be good.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

Never heard of 'em, Mate. Sorry.


----------



## deejeff442 (May 29, 2014)

A friend has been on it for 2 weeks now.he plans a blood test after week 4.guess I wait and see what it says


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like it was made by joe at the gym in his bathtub. 2c.


----------



## TheExperiment (May 30, 2014)

never heard of them.


----------



## JAXNY (May 30, 2014)

Man that's good shit. I gained 25lbs of muscle off the first shot.   That's why it's called ultimate muscle. 
Yeah that's not for beginners. You might not want to use it.


----------



## Rage Strength (May 30, 2014)

Sounds to me like just another local ugl.. So you won't find anything on the net on it. Those local ugl's tend to be hit or miss.. Only way to find out is to try the stuff. If you're guys trustworthy I'm sure it'd be decent stuff.. Or it could be complete underdosed bunk lol. 1 of the 2 lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

Ultimate Muscle..... original


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 31, 2014)

Nothing like tillacle labs.
The ultimate muscle builder...pure.  dr.tillacle and his cocktail  formula is unmatched.


----------



## BigLeagues (Jan 24, 2015)

how did the gear work? came across some of the same... ultimate muscle labs


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 24, 2015)

deejeff442 said:


> A friend has been on it for 2 weeks now.he plans a blood test after week 4.guess I wait and see what it says



Best thing you can do is wait for this guys results. If he gets nothing, you have your answer.


----------



## BigLeagues (Jan 25, 2015)

i was hoping he would have posted something about the results by now... since he posted that last may. I've been on 250 testE 400 trenE and seen decent results with it, just don't know what exactly to expect since its its the only stuff I've used. and the only sides I've gotten is a little back acne but i just use a body acne wash and it works great. my strength did go up quit a bit. I'm just curious to see if it might be underdosed to see if i should up my weekly cc's


----------



## smp1 (Jan 25, 2015)

what this is your 1st cycle,250mgs isnt enough to do dick,but 400mgs of tren e is.rule of thumb always do more test than tren,and if its your 1st cycle with tren you would be very short tempered,thats not something you start with,EQ or winny woulda been better.theres so many ugls and people just making it now,guys arent gonna know who they are,somebody showed me a bottle of someshit called worldwide pharm,another original bathtub mix,your injecting this shit in your body,dont you think you shoulda asked before u did it.I also saw a bottle of tren someone had it looked like sewer water,i mean it was brown and so dark you couldnt see thru the bottle,good tren is reddish or dark golden,i wouldnt have done that stuff if you patd me,looked like somebody had prop and put food coloring in it,people will do anything for a buck


----------



## smp1 (Jan 25, 2015)

You really need to research before you just jump in,1st mistake 250mgs a week is just enough to shut you down,if your young your body produces that on its own,and tren shuts you down hard,so your shutting your whole endocrine system down for what.you shoulda just done a test only cycle for 8 weeks,let your body rebound and then added another compound,certainly nothing as strong as tren,thats for when youve already gotten big,trust me i learned the hard way,and when you learn this game you dont need blood tests,youll know,personally you dont even need test until your 30,before that you can get jacked naturally without ****ing with your body


----------



## BigLeagues (Jan 25, 2015)

its not my first cycle, just the first with tren. before it was test only 400mg. but a lot of what I've read people say test and tren fight for the same receptors so why not jut use enough test to keep what my body would do naturally and let the tren do all the work? but after reading what you wrote i do see what you mean, ill definitely up the test. shows how easy it is to find what you are looking for on the internet. but i know its good stuff considering i know local people that are jacked and use the same, but i don't know what all they take nor how much and was wondering if maybe it under dosed just a little or where its from. they tell me that postal services ship the packages wrong but they could just be saying that who knows.


----------



## BigLeagues (Jan 25, 2015)

when i said its the only stuff I've used, i meant all I've used is ultimate muscle lab product.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

BigLeagues said:


> its not my first cycle, just the first with tren. before it was test only 400mg. but a lot of what I've read people say test and tren fight for the same receptors so why not jut use enough test to keep what my body would do naturally and let the tren do all the work? but after reading what you wrote i do see what you mean, ill definitely up the test. shows how easy it is to find what you are looking for on the internet. but i know its good stuff considering i know local people that are jacked and use the same, but i don't know what all they take nor how much and was wondering if maybe it under dosed just a little or where its from. they tell me that postal services ship the packages wrong but they could just be saying that who knows.



When i 1st started we could only make our tren from pellets and a fina kit,there wasnt tren eth.I did a tren only cycle when i was a beginner,it was ugly,it was 20yrs ago and i can still remember it like it was yesterday,i went running on a crystal clear nite and i had a panic attack where i felt like it was a fog closing in on me,worst feeling in the world,thats when we figured out,to help with those sides you needed a 2to 1 ratio of test to tren,it helped bigtime.My 1st cycles with that shit were crazy,always looking for a fight,tried to drag a guy out of his car once,it was ugly and i could be a total asshole.i read these guys doing 2gs of tren a week and dont know how they dont go crazy,im just trying to help you thru my mistakes brother,thats all,im juice free now and it sucks,but i dont have a choice,and trust me i got really carried away,3ccs eod of whatever i had,yea you reach a point where gear just morphs your body till you look like a freak,it takes a long time and alot of proper dietingbut if you stick with it,youll get there.And trust me when you get there,its not all its cracked up to be,those stares arent all envy,when your 54 ans the whole beach turms and stares,you know half are saying WTFs he on


----------



## BigLeagues (Jan 26, 2015)

yeah I've definitely become a lot more short tempered and aggressive in crowds. my gf hates it, from the wanting f*** 3 times a day to snapping at the dumbest shit, relationships are way hard especially when u want to **** every girl you come across. but i really don't plan on bulking just more cutting considering I'm 5.10 245, my legs are like tree trunks. i probably jumped the gun on the tren but all i read was great things and i had already gotten it for later and i guess i got excited. the only sides I've gotten so far are some restless nights which i take melatonin for, and i get super hot for no reason like I'm menopausal and back acne which I've never had, i really appreciate you looking out tho. so if i do the 2 to 1 ratio and keep my tren at 400 i should up the test to 800? thats seems like a lot lol considering the most I've ever done is 400. thinking about lowering the tren if so.


----------



## joer8052 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm on 600 mg a week of Test E by Ultimate Muscle going on week 6 and I've gained 10 lb I'm new to this forum but I will try n post pics if I can figure it out


----------



## mickems (Feb 11, 2015)

joer8052 said:


> I'm on 600 mg a week of Test E by Ultimate Muscle going on week 6 and I've gained 10 lb I'm new to this forum but I will try n post pics if I can figure it out



make a post in the new members forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## bigmustard (May 11, 2016)

deejeff442 said:


> Anyone heard of ultimate muscle labs. I have a local guy I can get it from its test e.i google it but find nothing on them anywhere and don't need to get burned to find out.




Ive ran 3-4 cycles of it. used to get it from a buddy locally before he killed himself. first cycle ran 15 weeks 500 test E 200 Mast P gained 30lbs shit was fire.


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ive searched for ultimate muscle and cant find it.


----------



## Miweston (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm new to the forums but I started a cycle of ultimate muscle labs 500mg per week. I'm on my 3rd week and I can tell it's starting to work. My pumps are insane.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 30, 2016)

Well after two years from the op, we have determined that UML is g2g!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 1, 2016)

Haha but it makes me wonder if this is all one person trying to be clever and sell their own bathtub gin....


----------



## keep fighting (Jul 29, 2018)

got some a year ago and still good. unfortunatly i only got 4cc,sustanon, but after the second shot i knew it was good so I paid for 4 10cc vials and bait n switch got another brand that was junk. I know this thread is super old but its the only ugl I can say ive tried that worked


----------



## BigLeagues (Nov 30, 2022)

Update from years ago. Have ran 3 cycles on other shit. UML was the best. Wish I could still find it locally.


----------



## BigLeagues (Nov 30, 2022)

Also, droppped from 245 to 195 on this. Looked like a beast.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 30, 2022)

BigLeagues said:


> Update from years ago. Have ran 3 cycles on other shit. UML was the best. Wish I could still find it locally.


If it's the one I'm familiar with, it shut down years ago. If you want to PM me the name of the state that it shipped from, I can let you know if it's the one I'm familiar with.

I'm not going to openly post a labs info, even if it's shut down.


----------

